# How much should I feed my puppy?



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

How many cups of food a day should I be feeding my 9 week old, 20 ounce puppy? I've been feeding 1/3 cups of Nutro Natural Choice twice a day, but she isn't eating all of it. The bag starts with 3-5 pound dog feeding size reccommendations. Thanks


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

When Yoshi was that age I would just give him a 1/2 cup of food and sit with him as he ate anywhere from a 20 to 30 minute time period. I gave him time to get bored and then eat some more. Usually they will eat what they need in this amount of time. I would do this 3 times a day


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

I gave Leya about 1/4-1/2 cups Three times per day at that age of RC mini puppy, she still pretty much gets the same thing at 5 months.... about little over 1/2 cup three times a day.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

at such a low weight and age you should actually be feed your pup four times a day i am not sure on the amount cause i would give her a tablespoon of blended dry dog food.chis can become hypoglocemic that their blood sugar drops.ask your vet as well.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sounds like you're feeding your baby just about the right amount jessiegirl. If you're really concerned about your baby not eating enough or getting the right nutrients, you can ask your vet about supplements. For example, I have my baby on the Missing Link Dog Supplement, and she seems to love the taste. Good luck!! =)


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I asked my vet, and he said to suppliment with Nutrical, which is what I've been doing. I sit with her while she eats, to make sure that Madison doesn't steal her food... lol. I was just making sure that I wasn't over or under feeding her.

Thanks for your help


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's a link that may be helpful:

http://www.nutroproducts.com/nccropup.asp

=)


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Since you puppy is on the smaller end, you could probably go with about 3/4 of a cup, and this would be for the entire day. I think you just have to experiment with it. Good luck!! =)


----------

